# Ghosts of Hollywood Past



## AGhoulishOne (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree that Marilyn has been overdone, but how about a Hollywood actress in one of her most famous roles? I'm thinking Gloria Swanson from Sunset Blvd. or Liz Taylor as Cleopatra. Maybe Joan Crawford and you could scold people about using wire coat hangers. 

I think another direction that could be cool would be doing a black-and-white or silent era star like Clara Bow or Myrna Loy. The person might not be recognizable, but you could do something creative and design your whole costume and make-up in black, white, and shades of grey. If you wanted to take the silent thing further you could make up some silent film title cards to carry around to interact with people.

I'll let you know if I think of anything else. Have fun!


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooo, some great ideas there!! Someone at work had suggested the Cleopatera thing, so maybe that would work. 
The silent film would be a great get up, but probly need to talk to people, being host and all ;-)

Will keep thinking


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Bette Davis as Baby Jane?................of course you could always dress as a man, dead men are so much easier to be! LOL!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Lucille Ball was in many movies before she did I Love Lucy. Actually watched one last night on TCM "The Big Street"

Maybe Betty Grable or Veronica Lake, Vivien Leigh from Gone With The Wind?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Marylin is overdone in the iconic white dress. how about choosing her from another movie role? Gentlemen Prefer Blondes opening scene is one I'd like to go for one day.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not as iconic, but probably recognizable: Katherine Hepburn. She had the same classic hairstyle for quite a while, and you could wear a collared shirt and trouser pants...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was gonna suggest Vivien Leigh from GWTW, but someone already did that so I'll go with Tippi Hedren in the birds. 

There's even a mass market one available but you could easily make one.
http://www.costumekingdom.com/p-8225-the-birds-costume-when-birds-attack.aspx


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ingrid Bergman from 'Casablanca', perhaps?


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooo such great ideas... knew I could rely on you guys. To be honest some of them I didnt know from the names, so will go look them up now! If you think of any more I'm still not settled on any one idea yet, but will definatly keep you poster


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I swear that person in the Tippi ad looks like a drag queen without the makeup. Not sure what makes me think that, maybe the shape of his or her face.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Breakfast at Tiffiny's could be a great costume.


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

The more I think about it the more I agree, although I dont have Audrey's figure, I think the costume would be great and definatly recognisable. So a black dress sort of 50s style lots of pearls and sparkly 'diamonds'


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

don't forget the gloves and sunglasses!


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh of course!!! Cheers Annea. I have some long black gloves from my Seven Deadly Sins party, so can even re-use that part of the costume!


----------

